# Show your brass Alephs-clones......



## lumafist (Nov 16, 2008)

As headline states...

I know there are several out there.....





Thanks...!


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Show you`r brass Alephs......*

I didn't even know these existed. I'd love to see some!


----------



## donn_ (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Show you`r brass Alephs......*

I've never seen one.


----------



## lumafist (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Show you`r brass Alephs......*

Benny sold one some time ago I think...
Gotta check for thet thread...

Praxis was the buyer I think....
maybe...


If you`ve never seen one, imagine the looks of it....


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Show you`r brass Alephs......*

Only one made,

And that was not a original,it was Custom Made specially for me by GanP.
There has been some 1x123 tubes also made by him.

The Only material Alephs have been made of is Aluminum.

Most of the parts made today in exotic materials is copy`s and not Orignal Aleph material.

:wave:
Benny


----------



## lumafist (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Show you`r brass Alephs-clones......*

Thanks for the info Benny...!
I knew it was not Aleph but now I`ve edited the headline for less confusion...

Any pics then....?


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Show you`r brass Alephs-clones......*









Colin takes much nicer pics than me.
Some links here.
Pic 1
Pic 2


----------



## lumafist (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Show you`r brass Alephs-clones......*

Frickin overload.........................!!!!!!



Now you guys get what and why I`m ranting 
about this........:naughty::twothumbs


It`s just frickin awesome...!

*Pricerange...?*
(not your`s Benny, actual price... You`r prices are way to low)

I couldn`t find that thread..?
Who got it....?
I have to send an offer........:naughty:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Show you`r brass Alephs-clones......*

LOL,


There was another made by GanP.
I found it while looking for these pics.

Just search for all started threads by him 


Mine...im not sure who i sold it to.
But i think it was to a fellow EU Member.


----------



## lumafist (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Show you`r brass Alephs-clones......*

*searchmode*


----------



## Steve L (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Show you`r brass Alephs-clones......*

Here's a thread by Donn with one of the prettiest lights I've laid my eye's on. 

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## lumafist (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Show you`r brass Alephs-clones......*

You like that don`t you Steve....:twothumbs


Thanks for another great pic of these brass beutes....!


----------



## tx101 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Show you`r brass Alephs-clones......*

GanP made a brass light for a member of his family.
It was a twisty with an Aleph compatible head.
I wonder if Colin would mind if I posted his pictures here :thinking:

The problem with brass is that it tarnishes over time ...
I dont know want the correct term is but brass goes kinda green
after a while.

I would be more impressed with a light made of Stainless steel


----------



## lumafist (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Show you`r brass Alephs-clones......*

I know exactly wich one you mean TX....!
For his grandchild (daughter) right...

If you EDC it in you`r pocket it will stay nice and polished I think...!
And IMO the tarnish located in the lower points of the surfacestructure would make it look realy cool....!




Thanks again Benny...!

Awesome pictures...!


----------



## hammerface (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Show you`r brass Alephs-clones......*

THe oxidization that occurs creating the discoloration/darkening of the brass is known as the patina. Common on many other metals. Some Some people like it (aesthetically) some don't. Some peoplw will use different stuff (like mustard) to create that patina... 

I agree, that the combination of tarnish/darker in the low spots of the knurling mixed with the bright polished areas would make it look good... IMO

Just some UFI for the day


----------



## lumafist (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Show you`r brass Alephs-clones......*

Found the thread...!

It was Praxis...!


Post some nice pics Praxis...............:naughty::twothumbs


----------



## Praxis (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Show you`r brass Alephs-clones......*

Ha ha, just stumbled across this thread. Yes, I will be happy to post some photos. I'm swamped with work today, but maybe tonight or tomorrow.

Love my brass GanP A19. Really solid and looks great when I polish it! Benny did a great job on the light engine too!

With the brass, the light has a retro-19th century look.


----------



## lumafist (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Show you`r brass Alephs-clones......*



Praxis said:


> Ha ha, just stumbled across this thread. Yes, I will be happy to post some photos. I'm swamped with work today, but maybe tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Love my brass GanP A19. Really solid and looks great when I polish it! Benny did a great job on the light engine too!
> 
> With the brass, the light has a retro-19th century look.


 
Looking forward to it....!


----------



## tx101 (Dec 4, 2008)

I found these photos from an old Ganp thread
I hope Colin does not mind me "borrowing" his photos


----------



## litetube (Dec 4, 2008)

OH MY!!!!:twothumbs
 
Those are beautiful!! That E1 is one of the top10 best looking ever in my list!!


----------



## lumafist (Dec 4, 2008)

The E1 is freaky nice....!


Just fantastic..
The match of those two colours together...

Mm.....


----------



## tx101 (Dec 5, 2008)

Black and brass do look very good together.
I have a black Aleph A3 on a gold colored PEU pineapple body
all I need now is a brass bezel and tailcap for it :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## Praxis (Dec 5, 2008)

Here we go...
Needs cleaning, but works great!
Will have to try mixing and matching the head with my regular HA A19. I'd love to get a Ti A19 and complete the set if I had the money.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice light 


You should try rubbing it with mustard then rinse off every once in a while.
That will leave a beutiful patina OR you can use some brass polish to get it looking as new again.


Benny


----------



## tx101 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wowww   

Praxis .... thats a cool Aleph19, the brass gives it a very classic look :thumbsup:


----------



## lumafist (Dec 5, 2008)

Crap!

No pics showing for me.......:mecry:
(at work)


----------



## lumafist (Dec 5, 2008)

oo:

I just got to another computer that has not got all the firewalls up....!


Praxis that is one serious piece of art you got there...!
If you ever consider selling it please shoot me a PM....


----------

